# Any idea what this tree is?



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

I clear land for a living and came across this tree. I was wondering what it was is it good for anything? To me it looks like an over grown weed shrub but it has berries and the top branches are reddish purple.thanks for any help.


----------



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

I know it looks kind of like and an oak but it's not here's a closer pic. It was very easy to push over.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What part of the world do you live.


----------



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm in Macon ga.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Unless someone happens to be quite familiar with that species we'll need much better images. I assume those needles aren't part of this tree but are on a branch from another tree you pushed over is this correct? If so in the winter where no leaves are present on a deciduous tree, twig ID often the key. 

So I'd like to see a couple of nice closeups of some twigs, where the bud detail is also visible. This is the kind of detail I need to see if you can do it . . . 









After that we can tackle the bark too but I do not recognize that tree right off so I got to take the long way at it. I sure wish you had thought to pick up a leaf or two off the ground if there were a lot of the same kind around that tree. 



.


----------



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

Unfortunately I had to quickly cut me a section out and the rest was sawed up. I can't remember if I said it already but it had little berries on it they were whiteish in color if that helps. A coworker thought it was a mimosa.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't think that's Mimosa bark. 



.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

European Mountain Ash have white berries in the spring that turn orange later.


----------



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

How about this pic.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've seen tress that had caterpillars BUT VERY FEW "CATERPILLARS" that had trees:laughing::laughing::shifty::gunsmilie:. 

Looks like a fruit bud instead of a nut bud.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like the tree is growing in your truck. Lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jimmomech8 said:


> European Mountain Ash have white berries in the spring that turn orange later.


Well, the bark DOES resemble an ash...

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I wonder if that's a crab apple tree of some sort.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

hay man u should come by sometime we are 25 miles south of macon GA. sorry for thread dump


----------



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

I got a piece for my first bowl. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it's a Chinaberry tree with some berries from last season still hanging on it.


----------



## Screamer (Mar 3, 2012)

It is a *Cape lilac* or as ETWW called it, the Chinaberry tree. 
They are very common here in South Africa.
You are quite right to call it a weed, because it is. They are classified as invader species in South Africa.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melia_azedarach
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Indian_Grey_Hornbill_%28Ocyceros_birostris%29_eating_Bakain_%28Melia_Azadirachta%29_berries_at_Roorkee,_Uttarakhand_W_IMG_9016.jpg
The berries is a dead give away.
When in bloom the flowers has a purple color
The berries are yellowish brown or mustard in color and are in large clusters. 
They are have a rippled texture.
Be careful!!!! The berries is very toxic when ingested,especially children.
It's timber is useful.


----------



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! Too bad all I saved was a bowl and it's my first one so it will end up scrap I'm sure. Got it drying outside with paint on it I'm actually wondering if it's going to crack the way I'm drying it. It's just sitting in the garage. Any idea when I could safely start cutting on it again?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Chinaberry was one of my unspoken guesses but I just couldn't get there with the bark. I lived in Corpus Christi Texas for 6 years and we were covered up with Chinaberry and I just don't remember the bark looking anything like that, but it's been 40 years ago too so . . . .


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

TexasTimbers said:


> Chinaberry was one of my unspoken guesses but I just couldn't get there with the bark. I lived in Corpus Christi Texas for 6 years and we were covered up with Chinaberry and I just don't remember the bark looking anything like that, but it's been 40 years ago too so . . . .


Young Chinaberry trees have a much smoother bark but mature ones look like the one shown in the first pic. In fact, there's an old Chinaberry that fell down across the fence behind my house. I just went and looked at it and it is very similar to the picture.

FYI, the Chinaberry is in the Mahogany family and the wood can be really attractive, even if the tree itself is pretty fugly. I've never worked with it, though, so have no idea as to workability.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

ETWW said:


> ... I've never worked with it, though, so have no idea as to workability.



This is a quote from two of the experienced turners at my site when asked how Chinaberry turns by another member:



rbaccus said:


> *rbaccus Wrote:* (Yesterday 09:18 PM)
> The stuff turns real good--medium hardness--escaped tropical shadetree. always one around old houseplaces. big bueatiful flowers and yellow berries. turns real good green or wet. not so much dry--dusty and chippy. keep mine in mom's water lilly pond with a lot of woods. ------------------old forester :biggrin:





West River WoodWorks said:


> *West River WoodWorks Wrote: *(Yesterday 10:33 PM)
> Just so happens that i was working with the same stuff today!:yipee: It cuts amazingly well and has great colors and figure. I cant wait to get a chance to turn some of it! :yipee:


You're right the stuff is gorgeous. Member Joe Rebuild in Florida, who is also a member here has some for sale. He may have already posted this picture here I don't know, but I'm sure he won't mind me showing off his wood. I labeled the photos so no one could mistake them as mine (although I am dickering for one of them  )


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 14, 2012)

Just ran a piece of Chinaberry through the planer. it'll be my first time working with it, It does look nice.

Central Florida


----------



## FarmerJim (Mar 22, 2012)

In the pic, kindof looks like cherry!


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

im wondering if im the only one on this site who CANT identify any tree unless im looking at the grain. cherry walnut mahogany etc --- i have NO clue what they look like when theyre alive. but i do know a palm , pine and silver dollar .


----------

